# Pics of reptiles :)!



## Diesel (Jun 30, 2011)

Here are the pictures i got from my reptiles  my Colombian Tegu, bearded dragon, and leopard gecko

I love how my reptiles get along  so i took a gang picture


----------



## reptastic (Jun 30, 2011)

They may appear to be getting along but in reality you are setting yourself up for a potential disastrous situation either the beardie or the tegus could wound up attacking the gecko or each other, i wouldnt risk it, nice group of animals though


----------



## jmulley6 (Jun 30, 2011)

Back when my Tegu was tinny with my frilled riding her and my old beared dragon stuppy 

its a good think they didnt kill each other while I was taking the picture.


----------



## orchetect (Jul 1, 2011)

You have a beautiful tegu


----------



## Diesel (Jul 1, 2011)

It was the first time i have done it and i made sure they wouldnt attack i put them next to their cages and made sure they showed no sign of hostility, if anything my gecko is the meanest out of all my lizards. He is a pain and i spend the most time with him.
My beardie is and angel he wont touch anything that is alive, he is the sweetest thing and he just chills. Same with my colombian he just sat there. However, your right. They seemed stressed together and i wont do it again. It was a one time only thing  but it was cute while it lasted and im glad i got pictures to see them.  My beardie got scared and ran away after a little bit.
Thank you for the compliments though  i love my lizards so much i think i am closer to them then my actual blood family


----------



## Grendel (Jul 1, 2011)

They are getting along because there is a much larger predator nearby, You. Put them in one cage for a night and see whats left in the morning...just kidding, I'm all for supervised play time together.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 1, 2011)

youre lucky lol my beardie wouldnt hesitate to go after my tegus or my dogs.


----------



## jumper123 (Jul 1, 2011)

so cute! great pics!


----------



## Diesel (Jul 1, 2011)

haha if i put them in a cage together my tegu would burrow himself, my beardie would sleep, and my gecko would... idk what he does in his spare time. lol  but thanks again. I absolutely love the picture of my tegu with his tongue. It took so long to get that picture


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jul 22, 2011)

heyy my arg B&W name is diesel =] hes a baby


----------

